# Goat won't stand after bout with barberpole



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Ok ya'll, I've got 99 problems and they are all about goats. 

I have a 4 year old Nubian that had liquid diarrhea and dropped weight very quickly. The vet was unable to come out immediately for a fecal but since we'd had a goat with barberpole a while back she said it would be ok to treat as such. The very next thing I did was order a microscope, float solution and mcmaster slide so I can run my own fecals. I dewormed my doe with cydectin/valbazen at 10 days, and 20 days. She had normal poop within a couple of days and has a hearty appetite and has been drinking plenty of water. She had seemed to be improving, then the diarrhea came back and we believe she was headbutted by another doe and she began limping. 
My microscope got here so the other day I did a couple of fecal egg counts on her. The only eggs I saw were identified with the help of members here as barberpole and the count was 1750 eggs per gram. 

The day after she started limping she would still stand and walk a little but spent a lot of time laying down but still eating the grass around her. The following day she had normal poop again but is not able to stand. My husband was able to lift her so I could feel her feet and legs. I didn't feel any injuries or see anything alarming. I gave her a shot of b-complex because I don't know what else to do. 

Her feed is a mix of alfalfa, goat pellets, soaked beet pulp, and a bit of calf manna and we offer free-choice coastal hay. Temp has remained normal. FAMACHA is still not good. I did a few days of red cell at the beginning and now give it to her once per week. I have also been giving probiotics every couple of days.

Is her inability to stand just weakness? Polio? I don't know what I'm missing.

Sorry if this is hard to follow....it's been hectic.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I was going to say take her temp and give her B complex, but you have already done that. Hopefully, someone gives you good advice soon!! Is she eating and drinking?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im betting weakness especially if shes still anemic. If she is very pale I would do another week of daily red cell or get injectable iron. I don't like doing the shot but honestly in severe cases may be the best thing. I had to use here. Keep epinephrine or a large dose of Benadryl on hand in case she reacts to injectable if you use it. I have had only one goat react and she recovered quickly because I was ready with epinephrine. So have it in the syringe ready just in case.
Continue b complex daily and I would include 30 cc of 50/50 acv/water mix once a day.
I would do Tumny Tamer at least 2 times a day..4 maybe better. I'll post the mix below. 
Get her up every few hours..use a old towel or blanket to support her like a sling. Open up wide from front legs to back legs and lift all four corners and get her walking. Muscle loss happens fast. Other things to do is massage her legs, with palm on hoof bottom..push legs up and in a circle like motion..like she's walking. That pressure on her hoof offers some resistance to build muscle.
Feed high protien feed , browse and alfalfa to help strengthen her and rebuild red blood cells.
Pull another fecal and check her parasite numbers.
Tummy Tamer
1 teaspoon each
Cayenne pepper
Ginger
Cinnamon
Slippery elm
Acv
Molasses
20-30cc water
Blend smooth with 1-2 garlic cloves. Drench it all.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks y'all! She is eating very well and drinking a LOT. We tried again this afternoon to get her up and standing. My husband held her while I tried to position her legs but she wouldn't even stiffen her leg enough to stand and kept collapsing her ankle.
I will try to find slippery elm for the tummy tamer. I have everything else on hand. I did give her some power punch via drench. I put ACV in one of their water buckets every day also. 

I'll start in on the physical therapy now. Praying it helps!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can get her started without Slippery elm for now. But most pharmacy carry capsules for human use. 
Do the leg work outs while she's too weak to stand..really work those legs. And move her often from side to side. Daily probiotics to help keep her rumen happy while she's down. 
Another thought is colostrum. If you have any frozen.. feed her 1 iz a few times a day for 3-5 days to help repair damage from the parasites.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> You can get her started without Slippery elm for now. But most pharmacy carry capsules for human use.
> Do the leg work outs while she's too weak to stand..really work those legs. And move her often from side to side. Daily probiotics to help keep her rumen happy while she's down.
> Another thought is colostrum. If you have any frozen.. feed her 1 iz a few times a day for 3-5 days to help repair damage from the parasites.


I had some colostrum like two weeks ago I'd frozen for emergencies....then my fridge died overnight and I had to toss it. Of course it would help now that I don't have it!! 😩 Would powdered colostrum supplement be the same or not worth the effort?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh bummer!! No powder will not be the same. A friend had a goat down like yours..I had her give colostrum along with other treatment, tummy tamer and her girl is up and going now. Takes time! 
Maybe some one near has some?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have a vet school near you call and see if they have any colostrum you could buy. I used to supply to the local vets and vet school for this exact reason until I stopped breeding for a few years. If they don't have any most times they know where you can get some.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I'll ask around in the morning and see if anyone in town has some frozen. I don't think there is a vet school near me but I'll check!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I haven't had any luck finding colostrum. I've got her regimen of supplements, tummy tamer, and feed going and she is eating VERY well! During lunch break today my husband and I were able to put together a sort of sling. We hung a hammock from the loft of the barn with a long chain and got her in it. At first she wasn't even trying to move her legs so I was gently moving them and stretching them and also kind of feeling around for swelling or to see if she'd flinch (she didn't). While doing that I accidentally touched her udder and she kicked! After about 15 minutes she started toeing at the ground a bit then eventually gently stepping and pushing to move around in a circle. Her ankles are very weak and keep collapsing if she tried to put weight on her feet. We will do the whole process again after my husband gets off work. I don't think there's any way I could do it on my own.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job!! Make sure to give her a break when she shows signs of fatigue and let her rest between work out. Between her sling time..work her legs good. Always have some one with her when up in the sling 😉


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

She started out slow in the sling, but after improving and moving a bit I could tell she was getting tired so we let her rest. My husband checked on her a couple hours after that and he said when he walked in it looked like she was trying to get up more than before! We definitely wouldn't leave her in the sling unsupervised though, that sounds like a recipe for disaster. I'm slightly encouraged after seeing even just a tiny bit of effort from her!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your doing great! Keep it up. They loose so much muscle and strength when they are down, even for a short period of time. It’s going to take some time to get it back so just keep going with her


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Your doing great! Keep it up. They loose so much muscle and strength when they are down, even for a short period of time. It’s going to take some time to get it back so just keep going with her


Thank you so much for the encouragement! I'm gonna keep helping her fight and pray for a good outcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing a great job.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thank you! Yesterday evening PT didn't go quite as well, but I think it was because she was tired from before. She did fight a bit, so I guess that's good. Hopefully we have better progress today!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Unfortunately today was even worse. She hardly even attempted to get her feet under her. She wouldn't put weight on or straighten out her back legs at all and when she finally did get her footing on her front legs she just pulled forward to get out of the sling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it just the standing that is worse or her over all health? Is she Lethargic or off food? Howa her temp?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Just the standing, everything else is the same. Hearty appetite, drinking well, temp normal, poop appears normal and she's urinating. She can't stand to pee, so every so often we just scoot her and give her a fresh spot so she doesn't lay in her mess.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well as long as she's doing well other wise..def keep up the PT. Maybe do just ground work today..stretch her legs out, put pressure on her hoof and bend her "knee" , bring leg forward..then back wards. Like riding a bike motion. Never cause pain..if it hurts..stop. but if shes just being resistant of the work out..keep it up. Start with 8 to 10 times then switch legs. Every few hours or as you can. Switch sides she laying on. Thick bedding help keep her dry. Tomorrow..try her back up on the sling.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

My husband said he's not thinking that the outcome is not going to be a good one. I'm going to continue the current treatment in hopes that something will change. I've been doing the stretches and walking motions in between PT. I just had really high hopes that today was going to be a better day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a hard situation, cause she is well other wise..or seems to be but if she won't get up and walk....she can't live her life laying down. But a down goat does take time to recover, especially when muscle loss is in play. Some will finally try and get up and live on..some others just gice up. You and your husband will know if that happens and will know you did all you could.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks. It's definitely never an easy decision. I want her to get well and be back to her normal self, but I also don't want her to suffer. I almost cried when I saw her laying there soaking wet after peeing. He agreed to give it a few more days and if there is zero progress we will discuss other options.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending healing thoughts! I hope she perks up soon. You are working so hard.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I gave my gal a pep talk this evening while I was rubbing and moving her legs. She's so alert and present. Her baby came over for cuddles too. I love that they still cuddle at night even after weaning! I did notice her shifting and scooting a bit more and she sort of tried to lift herself up but wasn't able to. It was nice to see her try though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Do you have white tail deer that live close to you?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There are 2 things being overlooked here. 
#1 As soon as you kill the egg laying adult BP the next generation comes out of hibernation to start scraping up cells. 

#2 cydectin is moxidectin which embeds in the nervous system of a goat so thin.

As an afterthought she's also fighting a load of dead worms. 

It's been years since I've dealt with this problem and have never had BP. 

If I remember correctly 
Benadryl 
Vit B
Beer
Activated greek yogurt


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do you have white tail deer that live close to you?


Not that I've seen. Someone did post in our local group several months ago that there was a young deer in a neighborhood not too far from us.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

goathiker said:


> There are 2 things being overlooked here.
> #1 As soon as you kill the egg laying adult BP the next generation comes out of hibernation to start scraping up cells.
> 
> #2 cydectin is moxidectin which embeds in the nervous system of a goat so thin.
> ...


I'm willing to try anything at this point. I didn't know that cydectin affects the nervous system! I have human benedryl, can that be used? Do I bolus it or crush it? I remember when I had my dog the vet had me crush it and mix it with peanut butter. 
I'm going to run another fecal today, it's been 5 days since her last dose of dewormer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can crush Benadryl pills and mix with water to drench


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have dealt with BP worms. I have a system that has worked for me. I just finished working with a 6 month old doeling who is doing better now. 
Day 1. I dark beer drench 1 can if beer. Room temp, shaken till flat. 
I use Quest+ (horse dewormer) 1 cc per 100 lbs oral. Weight is very important. 
Day 2 through day 8. A.m. I mix powdered Probios with Plain Greek yogurt with activated cultures, thinned with electrolytes in water. Put in syringe and and drench. 
Mid day 2 squirts of Nutridrench in electrolyte water.
Evening, red cell ( amount per weight) in a syringe drench. 
On day 9 I use Safe Guard per weight. 
If you havent used SafeGuard, you wont be intolerant of it. I like it cause its a gentle wormer, in her low resistance state. 
Continue daily the regiment of days 2 thru 8.
Day 11 I fecal to see what is left to deal with. 
I keep the dailey until the worm load is down. There is a good famacha score. And the goat looks visibly healthier. It usually takes about 3 weeks. 
If the worm load is still up on day 11. I use Ivermectin Blue pour on. Keeping the dailey regiment for another 11 days and fecal again. Ive never had to do a 4th worming. 
Its the only way it has worked for me.








Meet Smokin..the last day of her BP treatment!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice, prayers sent.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I have dealt with BP worms. I have a system that has worked for me. I just finished working with a 6 month old doeling who is doing better now.
> Day 1. I dark beer drench 1 can if beer. Room temp, shaken till flat.
> I use Quest+ (horse dewormer) 1 cc per 100 lbs oral. Weight is very important.
> Day 2 through day 8. A.m. I mix powdered Probios with Plain Greek yogurt with activated cultures, thinned with electrolytes in water. Put in syringe and and drench.
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this! Smokin' is so pretty! I'm glad to hear it worked! I haven't ever used safeguard so I should probably pick that up to have one hand. I'm going to send my husband to get the beer, he'll think it's great! Everything else I have on hand. How much yogurt do you use?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

At morning check my husband said everything was still the same. I just checked a few minutes ago and she's still laying down but she tried to get up again! That is more than she's been doing. She was also more vocal than she has been so I refilled her hay, refreshed her water and gave her some extra food and her morning supplements. We'll try the sling again at lunch break. I'm grasping at ever bit of hope and looking for even the smallest signs of improvement..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The Probios has a small blue dispensor. I dumped the.
Probios into a small bowl & added ebout a teaspoon of yogurt. It was a loose paste. I put that in a.large syringe or drench gun. Then added electrolytes mixed with water to make it thin enough to drench. The main thing is Greek yogurt, plain. With active cultures.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I really hope she gets better! What is her name?
You have gotten a ton of good advice, the only thing I would add is to have a vet check her out. They could do blood tests to see how anemic she is, etc. If she is super anemic from barberpole she might need a blood transfusion.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Her name is Tabitha  
We haven't had the best experience with vet care in our area (one of the reasons why I got the stuff to run my own fecals). I'm sure she is pretty anemic though. I wonder if injectable iron might be better than red cell right now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Injectable iron is stronger. Just be sure to have epinephrine or a large dose of Benadryl in a syringe ready. Some goats react to it and so best to be prepared. 
What is her famaxha score based on this chart?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

It's still a 4-5. Very bad, I know. I don't have epinephrine and couldn't get any from the vet last time she was here. I do have Benadryl though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Severe anemia can make her weak as well...so really need to get that better
20-30cc Benadryl inna syringe ready to give should help if she needs it. Keep the bottle with you in case she needs more. But in most cases they are fine.
Injectable iron is 4 cc per 100 pounds sub q.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Ok I'll give that a try starting tomorrow. I already gave her the oral dose today so I assume I should wait to do more to avoid overdosing. 
Today's sling PT went very well! She actually tried putting weight on her feet and moved in a circle again, though she was very wobbly and not supporting herself very much. We only did 15 minutes so we'll do another round this evening unless she seems too tired.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job! Yes wait 24 hours before starting injectable


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I ran Tabitha's fecal this morning and there was only 1 egg the entire slide. I cleaned the slide and ran it again to be sure and there were no eggs so I'm going to call it good. So now that I know we've got the parasites under control I just need her to STAND! I'm encouraged, but still frustrated. She's still scooting around to get to food and water. She kind of tried to get her front legs under her this morning. I'm preparing her a guiness right now.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She may need an infusion.......... she what your vet thinks about that...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know you are getting frustrated but she has a long road of recovery ahead of her. Any small improvement is actually huge even though it seems small. I know it’s hard work and at times discouraging but keep it up. It’s not easy  
Is her poop normal now? If so calf manna is crazy high in protein. Maybe a little handful for her a day will help her out. Go slow and easy on it though. Being down the rumen might not be working overly great. But I am still rooting and praying for the both of you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all advice.

Hope she will get better, it will take time.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> I know you are getting frustrated but she has a long road of recovery ahead of her. Any small improvement is actually huge even though it seems small. I know it’s hard work and at times discouraging but keep it up. It’s not easy
> Is her poop normal now? If so calf manna is crazy high in protein. Maybe a little handful for her a day will help her out. Go slow and easy on it though. Being down the rumen might not be working overly great. But I am still rooting and praying for the both of you!


Thank you. I am definitely hanging on to any small progress. I just wish I could fast forward to her being healthy again! Her poop is very normal now and she has quite a bit of it. I have been sprinkling her food with calf manna. She's happily chewing her cud and feasting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds wonderful! Youve done a Great Job. Just give her some time. A tiny improvement each day is awesome!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I haven't finished reading yet but just a thought in this first page an Old timer told me once that you can still cud from a healthy Goat as long as you know it doesn't have CAE by the way and give some of that rumen to a goat that's had real issues. I'm reading with my fingers crossed and a prayer


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Daxigait said:


> I haven't finished reading yet but just a thought in this first page an Old timer told me once that you can still cud from a healthy Goat as long as you know it doesn't have CAE by the way and give some of that rumen to a goat that's had real issues. I'm reading with my fingers crossed and a prayer


Thank you! I do think her rumen is working well now. She's got a great appetite, chewing her cud, and her poop is good pellets again.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I am glad she is improving! I just thought it would be good information to throw in with what you were dealing with so other people would have the information later I know I read old threads. Well I'm new to this forum I've done it lots on others.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Daxigait said:


> I am glad she is improving! I just thought it would be good information to throw in with what you were dealing with so other people would have the information later I know I read old threads. Well I'm new to this forum I've done it lots on others.


Yes i definitely agree that it could be helpful! I'd read a little about cud transfer before and have it in my notes as a potential treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Tabitha doing?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

She is about the same. Still shifting around but unable to stand. I was pouring her some feed yesterday and noticed she was stretching her neck to get to the cup in my hand so I held it away from her for a few seconds and she was really trying! She managed to push up on her front legs a little, but not with her feed under her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A member mentioned White tail deer up in comments. I'm hoping this is not more than weakness. Menegeal worm also known as deer worm will slowly migrate up the spine causing neurological issues while the goat acts normal other wise. I understand this all started after heavy parasite load and so we all focused on her weakness being muscle loss, which is still possible. However, the members question had me wondering. Can you recall when and how this journey all began with your girl? Was she up and moving even when wormy and went down after treatment? Was her walk just a bit drunk like at first? What was she treated with? Is there any spots along or near the spine that look like she's chewed on? I was really hoping to hear she some stronger by now even if not on her feet. It does take time. ...but we like to see some gained strength.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

It started with runny poop while I was out of town. The vet couldn't come but said it was probably barberpole since we'd had a previous doe with a very heavy load of what she thought was drug resistant worms and told us it would be ok to go ahead and treat as such. I had my farm sitter treat her with cydectin and valbazen. We did another round after 10 days and 20 days for a total of three doses. After that I treated with ivermectin horse paste because her egg count was 1750 eggs/gram. The next day she started limping and favoring her front leg. The following day she was laying down more but would still get up to go out into the pasture or come back in. The day after that she was just laying down in the barn. She's never had neck or head weakness.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

When she started limping I kind of assumed she'd gotten head butted by another doe we have because Tabitha was queen, so I figured when she was slowed down by the worms she was challenged by the other goat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So the issue started with her front legs not the back? Hum. Has she been tested for CAE? Any swollen joints, knees? Any sores along or bear the spine?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Normally we see weakness start in the back legs regardless of reason. But she started with limping..which is not necessarily weakness, so makes me wonder what started that.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

The previous owner said she tests her herd and that she was clean. I didn't know at the time to ask for a copy of the results, I just took her word for it. A couple of days ago I noticed one little spot about the size of a quarter just above her hoof that looked a little raw, but it is already healed up and I don't see any other spots. She doesn't have any swelling and I definitely would have noticed that during her daily PT and massages.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would treat for meningeal worm in case.

Get her up in a hoist on and off throughout the day. 
Massage a move her legs in a walking motion.

If she is down too long, her legs will be asleep and her muscles unworked with weaken so she get up even if she tries.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How long she been off her feet now? I'm thinking you may need to be more aggressive with PT and sling time. We need her to get up. I'm not sure your husband's work schedule, but if you can squeeze in a few more sessions in the sling might help. Definitely do PT as often as you are able.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

We have been getting her in the sling twice per day for the most part. Usually the second session is shorter because she seems so fatigued she can't hold her ankles straight so her hoof doesn't stay flat on the ground. 
I'm not sure if I can do more but I will talk to him and try. I definitely can't do it on my own. 

I don't have any experience or knowledge about meningeal worm, but what is the prognosis if if is that and she's already unable to stand? Is the damage reversible?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If its MW..then she is advanced. She would need anti inflammatory treatment such Dexamethsone or banamine to reduce Inflammation of the spine. Safeguard or valbazen to kill the worm... So if the valabzen did the job, then damage stops and healing should have begun if it was going to. A round of either banamine or Dex wouldn't hurt to try.
I went back to read and look at her picture. She's very thin and obviously weak. What I would do is grab some vet wrap and wrap her ankles to help support them and prevent them bending during sling time. You don't have to leave it on when resting. We need her to pit weiggt on her legs.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I have some vet wrap so I will get that on her before we put her in the sling. I'll contact the vet again and see if I can get banamine or dex. I REALLY wish we had a good goat vet in the area. It's so difficult not having one I can rely on.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> How long she been off her feet now?


She's been down for just over a week now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any chance you have a chain hoist around? Or that you can get your hands on? Does your barn have rafters? Maybe you can get a rope and tie off to the sling, up over the rafter and onto a quad, truck, whatever you have and and you can lift her up that way? 
I’m usually home alone which something like this happens and am pretty good at thinking outside the box so if you can’t do either of those things let’s brain storm and see if we can figure something out. 
In the evening even being tired keep her up. If she won’t put her feet down get a bowl of grain and hold in front of her just out of reach. Make her try for that grain! If she tries give her a little and then keep doing the same thing. Sometimes a downed goat gets pretty lazy, not just because she is weak but because she just doesn’t want to put the effort in. So make her put that effort in. 
The MW I have no idea about. I am blessed not to have to worry about that :/


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Any chance you have a chain hoist around? Or that you can get your hands on? Does your barn have rafters? Maybe you can get a rope and tie off to the sling, up over the rafter and onto a quad, truck, whatever you have and and you can lift her up that way?
> I’m usually home alone which something like this happens and am pretty good at thinking outside the box so if you can’t do either of those things let’s brain storm and see if we can figure something out.
> In the evening even being tired keep her up. If she won’t put her feet down get a bowl of grain and hold in front of her just out of reach. Make her try for that grain! If she tries give her a little and then keep doing the same thing. Sometimes a downed goat gets pretty lazy, not just because she is weak but because she just doesn’t want to put the effort in. So make her put that effort in.
> The MW I have no idea about. I am blessed not to have to worry about that :/


We got a chain around the rafters, and we have a wench that we used to ratchet her up higher. The real problem is that I have a really bad back, so while I can get her in it, I can't lift her in the event she tries to get out again (that happened the other day). What we've been doing is once we get her up in it I do the walking motions and massages and help support her ankles and my husband stands at her head ready to keep her from slipping out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you put her in the sling, make sure her legs are slightly bent, touching the ground, so if she wants to stand on her own, she can push herself up. 
If her legs are just touching the ground, with no bend by touching the ground, she cannot really get the muscles working.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I will do that. We have been trying to make sure it's not too low and not too high. The more she tries to push up the more her ankles collapse on her, that part has me worried. I'm going to try the wraps today to see if that helps.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..Definitely wrap them. Vet wrap or ACE bandage...anything to add support.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I had plans to wrap her ankles for sling time just now but noticed Tabitha was actually shifting around a little more so I tried a solo attempt. She actually pushed to help herself get positioned in the sling! I guess my husband saw me lifting and came out to help. I was going to have him hold her while I wrapped her ankles and helped her stand but she didn't even need it. She kept her ankles straight for the first 10 minutes or so then it folded, but she was able to correct it! She did that several times over the rest of the sling time. She seemed like she was trying so hard. Much better than yesterday! Her front legs looked much stronger than they have. She wasn't really standing on her back legs, but used them to push herself around to make the sling move towards her food.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is encouraging!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like progress. Good work. 

If you can support her weak ankles, it will help her tremendously.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Tabitha did even better today! She made it twenty minutes before her ankles got weak. I'm going to start wrapping them in the morning. I had a doctor's appointment this morning so I wasn't able to be there at her morning PT so my husband just did the usual with her. This evening she did really well too! She's putting more pressure on her hooves and stepping around much more than even a couple of days ago. I did notice a sore on one of the joints in her leg. I think it got rubbed raw from scooting around. She doesn't seem to be scratching at it or anything. I sprayed some antibiotic stuff on it and will keep an eye on it. I pray every night that I will wake up and open the barn door and see her standing there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So happy for you! Im glad she is doing better!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is great news!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay Tabitha, so good to hear!!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

When it rains, it pours, right? Since we have moved Tabitha to the ICU/PT pen we have had one of the other goats constantly jumping the fence. She is a mini-nubian and super agile. We've always known she could jump really high, but she had never tried to escape the pen. Tabitha was/is the herd queen, so I'm not sure if something got upset when she got sick. We've tried hobbling (front leg to back leg). She not only got out of that but climbed the 6 foot fence to get out. We tied her in a stall for a day as a time out. This morning we let her go to get some pasture time and she went straight for the pasture fence. She's been getting out and cleaning out the chicken feed, sneaking into Tabitha's pen and eating her extra food, and worst of all, eating my favorite hibiscus bush. We can't afford to replace all of our pasture fence right now, and I'm really not thinking that would hold her anyway because she climbs the 6 foot fencing in the barn anyway. At my wits end with this whole situation!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We had a jumper once. It seems once they discover they can...they do. We rehomed her to a farm that ran a large pasture herd. She did wonderful there and I didn't worry she jump a fence and get caught up in a fence, break a leg ect. 
Chicken feed can make her sick. Keep an eye on that.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

We have moved the chicken feed, but she keeps finding it. We even closed the big door and only kept the little one open, she can get through that too. I'm thinking we will end up having to rehome her to someone with a taller fence.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes that is what it takes. She seems very persistent and that can get her hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what a brat. Put the chicken feed under lock and key. She will kill herself if she eats chicken feed.

Glad the other doe is doing well.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I don't know how to lock up the chicken feed any more than I have. I need the chickens to be able to eat too! Currently she is on a long tether with a break-away collar in the barn and the chicken feed is in the smallest part of the coop and we just put a small scoop in 4-5 times per day so all the chickens can eat. Though she's emptied the entire chicken feeder several times this week and doesn't even have poop problems.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

YouGoatMe said:


> I don't know how to lock up the chicken feed any more than I have. I need the chickens to be able to eat too! Currently she is on a long tether with a break-away collar in the barn and the chicken feed is in the smallest part of the coop and we just put a small scoop in 4-5 times per day so all the chickens can eat. Though she's emptied the entire chicken feeder several times this week and doesn't even have poop problems.


Is she underweight? Does she have free choice hay? This started when Tabitha got sick right? Was she pals with Tabitha?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

She's not underweight, she's actually one of my best looking does! She has free choice hay and just over 3 acres of weedy pasture/wooded area. I'm not sure that she was pals with Tabitha, but maybe she just doesn't do well with change? I'm thinking it has something to do with her thinking Tabitha is getting special treats and she's not. It started as soon as we put Tabitha in a separate pen.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

For me, there are so many wonderful goats, happy to follow rules. For 1 to ruin it all. She will lead others into trouble. Mine like that are either sold, or butchered. I have too many to go and do bad stuff. Eating chicken feed is not good for her or your chickens.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> For me, there are so many wonderful goats, happy to follow rules. For 1 to ruin it all. She will lead others into trouble. Mine like that are either sold, or butchered. I have too many to go and do bad stuff. Eating chicken feed is not good for her or your chickens.


I agree with this. I really like her, but her current behavior is just not what we need. It's not something we can deal with long term. I just felt like it came on so sudden maybe there is some cause that we could correct.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our jumper never stopped. We thought it w a s just her being in heat. Nope..she was crazy all the time lol but fell right into place in her new home. They ran a large herd out in a big pasture. She loved the feeling of freedom.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My jumpers never stopped either. All they did was teach others they could do the same thing. I stated out with just 1 and by the time I gave up teaching them to stay in I sold 8.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just like kids..teach the bad habits and not the good 🙄


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Goodness....I'd honestly just resigned myself to not being able to stop her from getting over to the buck pen when she wanted to. But I never thought it would end up with the chicken feed and all of my garden plants too! It's looking like we are going to attempt to rehome honestly with letting them know of her jumping habits. I do think she might do better in a larger herd.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

As far as preventing her from getting in the chicken feed you can construct some things with cattle panels that she can't get to the feed even if you had to make a square with a lid but the chickens can crawl through the cattle panel


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

For now we rigged up a harness/hobble type thing that prevents her from fully extending her back leg. she can walk, but not run. This weekend we will try to figure out a long term solution. I like the cattle panel idea!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Tabitha did really well in PT today! She was putting more weight on her front legs and standing up straight on them enough to put a little slack in the sling!! Last night I talked to one of my neighbors and she had me talk to a friend of hers and she gave me a dose of BoSe to see if that helps.
I am now hoping to see some progress in her back legs. We are going to get in three PT sessions tomorrow and hopefully upping it to 4 times daily over the weekend. 
I keep going back and forth between hopeful and giving up. This is not an easy process!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That sounds like progress to me!! 
I hope the BoSe helps her too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahoo.. I agree BoSe sure won't hurt


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you cant get BOse..selenium gel, in a tube, you can purchase at Tractor supply. You only dose once every 30 days. It will help, just not as fast as Bose.
Hang in there. You are doing great. Goats take a long time to recover. It is hard to be patient and keep the faith. You really are doing a fantastic job. 💝


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Y'all I know it's very small, but we have more progress.Today Tabitha was able to support her weight for a few seconds without the sling. It looked like she was trying to stand so my husband lifted her and we got her legs under her and she held her self after he let go! Her legs weren't straight and she trembled and looked pitiful but I'm so happy. After that we put her in the sling and she was so active! She tried walking out of it to get to the other goats so I brought her baby in to hang out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's huge!!! Might try a large towel as a sling and see if she can walk a bit with support. May not be able to go far but that weight bareing walking is super good for her muscles.
I stretch a large towel from front legs to back legs nice and smooth...grab all four corners of the towel and lift her. Let her get her footing if she can. Once she is ready, lead forward a bit and see if she take a step or two. If not..just standing there with light support can help.
Good job you two!! (You and hubs) you're doing fantastic


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> That's huge!!! Might try a large towel as a sling and see if she can walk a bit with support. May not be able to go far but that weight bareing walking is super good for her muscles.
> I stretch a large towel from front legs to back legs nice and smooth...grab all four corners of the towel and lift her. Let her get her footing if she can. Once she is ready, lead forward a bit and see if she take a step or two. If not..just standing there with light support can help.
> Good job you two!! (You and hubs) you're doing fantastic


I'll try this tomorrow! We did try a little with the hammock but I think she was already tired after the standing and the sling time. I'm just so happy to see little bits of progress. I'm not ready to give up on her and I told her that today. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

We got Tabitha out to the yard today while we cleaned her stall. She scooted around and ate as much grass as she could! She loves human cuddles so I let my mini me sit with her for a few minutes. 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. Its good for her to get fresh air.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I went to go check on her after bringing the kiddo inside and she almost made my heart stop. She was laying flat out in the classic death nap. I ran over calling to her and she jerked awake looking at me like I just ruined her nap.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh those dang death naps


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I hate when they do that! Glad she was ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those naps are spooky.

Glad she is outside enjoying fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww Im sure she Loved Mini me's attention! Nothings better than that kind of love! 
Sorry about the nap.scare. She was just absorbing VitD through her tummy! Lol😜


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

She did it again today but I was expecting it so it's all good! I love seeing her happy and acting like a goat. I just need her to get her legs under her for good!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You are doing an awesome job. She has a fighting spirit and really k ows you love her. She will show you her appreciation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

YouGoatMe said:


> I'll try this tomorrow! We did try a little with the hammock but I think she was already tired after the standing and the sling time. I'm just so happy to see little bits of progress. I'm not ready to give up on her and I told her that today. 🥰


I'm late to the discussion but thought I'd share my experience with getting my girl walking after she went down with a bad case of meningeal worm. I used this sling on her: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L3VLH5S/. And just like yours she wanted to take off and be with her companions the moment she felt her hind end being supported!  I used it on her every day until she got strong enough to get herself off the ground.

She is now more mobile and doesn't fall down as much but is still very wobbly, but just like you I'm not going to give up till I see her back to full strength and galloping around the pasture like she used to <3 As a stroke survivor who worked hard to overcome my own physical deficits I'm maybe taking this a little too personally in wanting to help her overcome hers too 

Wishing you luck with your girl!

edited to add: here's a link to my post with a picture of my girl in her sling, being held up while she ate her dinner: Meningeal worm - any success stories?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

LunaSol said:


> I'm late to the discussion but thought I'd share my experience with getting my girl walking after she went down with a bad case of meningeal worm. I used this sling on her: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L3VLH5S/. And just like yours she wanted to take off and be with her companions the moment she felt her hind end being supported!  I used it on her every day until she got strong enough to get herself off the ground.
> 
> She is now more mobile and doesn't fall down as much but is still very wobbly, but just like you I'm not going to give up till I see her back to full strength and galloping around the pasture like she used to <3 As a stroke survivor who worked hard to overcome my own physical deficits I'm maybe taking this a little too personally in wanting to help her overcome hers too
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I'm seeing small positive changes with her every day. I haven't seen too much improvement in her FAMACHA so I'm worried about that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Remund us what are you doing for anemia?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Remund us what are you doing for anemia?


I'm currently doing red cell and vitamin b complex injections. She's also still getting daily probiotics, and acv & power punch every couple of days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Let's try a lemongrass tea which has been shown to boost red blood cells. Make her a strong tea of lemongrass and let cool then drench it to her if she won't drink it her self. 6 oz once a day to start. Also if not already giving daily probiotics..let's do that. A healthy rumen helps speed recovery.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Let's try a lemongrass tea which has been shown to boost red blood cells. Make her a strong tea of lemongrass and let cool then drench it to her if she won't drink it her self. 6 oz once a day to start. Also if not already giving daily probiotics..let's do that. A healthy rumen helps speed recovery.


Ok I'll give that a try. Hopefully my grocery store has it so I can get it this evening. If not I'll run to the city tomorrow morning. She's pretty good about eating or drinking everything I give her. She has been enjoying the guinness and I've been giving her motivational banana treats for taking small steps.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can make a tea from fresh lemongrass as well if your store carries I in the herb/produce section.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I'm pretty sure they don't carry fresh but I'll check!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Tabitha update! I got her some lemongrass tea and she drank it like it was a treat! We got her in the sling a few times today and there were some positives and some negatives. She is standing really well on her front legs and uses them to pull her sling to where she wants to be. She likes to back up so that it lifts her back legs, but then takes a step with her front legs and loses her footing and kind of slides, but then she straightens herself back up to stand. 
I have also noticed that as soon as we get her in the sling and she gets comfortable she pees a LOT. I'm wondering if she is holding her pee until she stands. She does still go laying down, but not nearly as much as she has been. Her poop has been really healthy looking. I'm going to do another fecal tomorrow just to make sure it's still ok. 
It seems like one back leg is much weaker than the other. She has a hard time getting it under her if her ankle folds. I stopped wrapping it because the wrap was basically staying soaked with urine and it didn't seem like a good idea.
I brought her some fresh oak branches today and she must have thought it was Christmas. She also loves taking selfies and took steps to come close to my phone for the picture.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Aww sweet Tabitha, get better! She is lucky to have you. I wonder if a "goat wheelchair" kind of thing would help, but it would have to be really big. Kind of like this (not my image):


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

Yay for progress! We noticed that peeing while standing thing with our girl too. She did pee while sitting but as soon as you got her up in the sling you just expected to get your boots watered ☺

Love those selfies. She looks an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

21goaties said:


> Aww sweet Tabitha, get better! She is lucky to have you. I wonder if a "goat wheelchair" kind of thing would help, but it would have to be really big. Kind of like this (not my image):
> 
> View attachment 215791


I would LOVE something like this! While I was sitting with her I was trying to think of how I could rig something up but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

LunaSol said:


> Yay for progress! We noticed that peeing while standing thing with our girl too. She did pee while sitting but as soon as you got her up in the sling you just expected to get your boots watered ☺
> 
> Love those selfies. She looks an absolute sweetheart.


I'm so happy to hear you had the same progress! How long was it from onset to when she could get up and stand for you?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe wrap that ankle just for her standing time.
Did she get BoSe? If not that may help. If you can get lemongrass EO..that is great for ligaments. My son about chopped his fingers off at the upper knuckles!! Dr had to sew his ligaments back together on three fingers!! Plus stitch and staple his hand back. It was awful. He is a guitar player and at the time served as worship leader. He was afraid he would loose use if his hand (right hand of course) we used lemongrass and Frankincense eo around the surgery location several times a day and once staples were out..we used on the whole area. Dr was amazed how fast he healed. Although cold and hard work causes discomfort and stiffness, He has full use of his hand. Any who..long story to say. Lemongrass eo diluted in carrier oil rubbed on those ankles may help 😁


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Maybe wrap that ankle just for her standing time.
> Did she get BoSe? If not that may help. If you can get lemongrass EO..that is great for ligaments. My son about chopped his fingers off at the upper knuckles!! Dr had to sew his ligaments back together on three fingers!! Plus stitch and staple his hand back. It was awful. He is a guitar player and at the time served as worship leader. He was afraid he would loose use if his hand (right hand of course) we used lemongrass and Frankincense eo around the surgery location several times a day and once staples were out..we used on the whole area. Dr was amazed how fast he healed. Although cold and hard work causes discomfort and stiffness, He has full use of his hand. Any who..long story to say. Lemongrass eo diluted in carrier oil rubbed on those ankles may help 😁


She did get BoSe and that was when she really started to show some signs of improvement. I have lemongrass EO in my beekeeping supplies so I'll give that a try too. That is wild about your sons fingers!! I wish I'd known that 20 years ago when I shattered my finger. I had to have pins and surgeries and all kinds of stuff but the ligaments basically died off too much so my finger doesn't work from the middle knuckle up (and on my dominant hand to, so that's annoying).


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm so happy to hear you had the same progress! How long was it from onset to when she could get up and stand for you?


Given that her ailment was different (meningeal worm) I don't know how useful this information will be to your case but she went down on a Saturday, got 3 days of steroids starting the following Tuesday, and was able to get herself up on her own by Thursday or Friday. That Dex was brilliant for getting the inflammation down quickly and allowing her to stand again. So we only ended up needing to do the sling thing for a few days.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Tabith today?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

She is still making slow progress. Now when she sees us grab the sling she starts to try to stand. We are able to help her up to a standing position and she's good for about 10-15 seconds before she can't support her weight. In the sling she is pretty mobile and will use her front legs well to position herself or move where she wants to. Her one back leg is still lagging behind and she tries to avoid putting weight on it. I've been moving it for her and helping her keep it in position for weight bearing. She is still eating like a champ and pooping great. Her FAMACHA has finally started to show signs of improvement too! I'm not convinced she's out of the woods, but I'm happy to see small improvements.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She may need more support for that back leg. Maybe you guys can make a brace of sorts to take off and on for exercise time. There is a frame you maybe able to adapt. It's for broken bones but perhaps with some modification it can help? Or at least give you guys some creative juices 😁


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I will see if we can work something like that out. I'm still brainstorming how I can rig up a goat wheelchair type thing because I think that would be helpful. I had to rinse Tabitha off again today and she was not a fan. I got a face full of soapy urine water thanks to an unexpected tail flick. 
I also noticed a couple of bed sores on her legs so that was discouraging. I feel like we're fighting an uphill battle and it's been a long fight with no finish line to look forward to.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Use Nustock on the sores is very helpful. Or if using eos.tea tree can help 

I'm sorry her progress is so slow. I honestly can't say why she's not on her feet yet with the PT and sling use. Muscles should be strong enough to at least walk some in the towel sling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe look the link up from this pic to see if there are plans for this set up...


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Maybe look the link up from this pic to see if there are plans for this set up...
> View attachment 216072


This is a lot like what I was thinking. I will have to get in planning mode. Maybe if I plan it all out and build it she will just decide she's ready to stand on her own again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Today Tabitha got on her front legs when she was us bring out the sling. After normal sling time we took her outside for yard time and she stood for almost a full minute on her own! 
I'm noticing more sores though, so that's the bad news. I'm not sure if it's from scooting, urine burns, or something else. Mainly on her joints where she is putting a lot of pressure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you putting her on different sides each time after her Sling time? Nustock can help the pressure wounds as long as not too open or raw. Maybe add more bedding for cush and get some bed pads (like puppy pee pads but for humans. They are larger) put those on top the bedding to help clean up.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Yes we put her on different sides and every time we lay her down I build up a clean layer of bedding first. I have some bed pads left over from our last kidding season so I could lay that underneath also. Today I saw her scooting around and she scooted herself all the way out to the cement part of the barn before I could get out and move her. She might just have to spend more time in the yard where it is softer for her skin. I haven't gotten Nustock yet, but I've put antibiotic ointment and blue kote on it.

The sad part is we got her in the sling today and it seemed like she wasn't really doing so well, and in my dismay I mentioned to my husband I don't know how much longer we should keep this up. Then she goes and stands so well. Almost like she understood me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes, despite all the best efforts, the time comes to make a hard decision. No one will judge you on whatever you have to do. Goats do not fear death, 
but, when they give up, when that spark goes out, it is time to make that really hard decision. And that sucks...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

No advice, just hugs and that I am feeling with you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Whatever you choose. We will support you.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Sometimes, despite all the best efforts, the time comes to make a hard decision. No one will judge you on whatever you have to do. Goats do not fear death,
> but, when they give up, when that spark goes out, it is time to make that really hard decision. And that sucks...


Thank you. Her spark is still there and she is still fighting so I'm not ready to make that call yet. I have made it before with others and I'm sure I will know when/if the time comes. I just hate that sad feeling creeping in. 
Ya'll are seriously so helpful and supportive and I'm so grateful for the wonderful advice I've gotten. I am thankful!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think most of us have been there one time or another. I know I have on several occasions. It's never easy. Even when we know what's right.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Maybe look the link up from this pic to see if there are plans for this set up...
> View attachment 216072


I like how they used those girths for the under belly supports. I could see those front wheels bring bigger to keep from getting stuck .


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Your baby is doing her best, and you are doing your best. There will come a time where you both will know that it is time. But don't stop what you are doing for her. She feels you the way you feel her. No judgement. Only prayers for healing and peace.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will let you know when it is time,
she gives up. Also use your best judgement.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree you will know when it is her time. And you will know when you are at your breaking point. And there is no shame if it gets to the point where you can’t do it any more. If she understood she would not expect you to kill or cripple yourself. But all she knows is the now and what her life is like. So keep going as long as you can, she sure is trying for you and I hope she makes a huge turn around soon for both of you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am sending strength for her and you!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks ya'll! Today Tabitha stood for a full minute. We lifted her into the sling and she just didn't seem like she was doing well with it so we went to take it down and realized she wasn't even resting her weight in it. She stood well on 3 legs, she's still struggling with that one back leg. We moved it around in a walking motion for a bit and she seemed to put a tiny bit of weight on it after that. She even kept her balance when she bowed her head down to eat some hay while standing!!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's great news! I'm really glad she seems to be making progress for you. Is she able to get up on her own or does she need help? I really admire all the work you guys have put into this doe and I hope that she makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

She tries to get up on her own but needs help getting her back end up. She was able to lay back down by herself, though not gracefully. We are going to shift from all sling time to helping her stand several times per day and see how that goes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww how wonderful! If you just look at those bright alert eyes, it says she is very lively and should do nothing but improve now. Just standing on her own is HUGE! 
Look at her back pasterns (ankles) see how they are tight and causing her to kinda stand on her toes? When she is down you you are out with, take a cup of coffee and sit with her and move those ankles and stretch those tendons. It doesn’t have to be major moving where your forcing it to really bend back and forth, but just move them. I got hurt when I was 5 and was in a hospital bed for 45 days, the same thing happened to me. My mom would make me bend my ankles back and forth. Lol that was one of the few things I remember from WAY back then lol but really your doing so well. I so wish you were closer I would come over and give you a break.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree^^^ Very warm compresses before stretching the ankles can help too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doing the leg movement therapy is good for her, keep it up.

So wonderful she is improving.
Good work. 
What a excellent thing to be thankful for.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And how is our girl, and YOU doing?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Unfortunately she has kind of hit a plateau. She is still able to use her front legs well but we haven't seen any progress in her back legs, especially the one that is not being used. Her FAMACHA continues to improve, and everything else seems to still be doing well. Today she did get almost all the way up on her front legs on her own when we got the sling ready, but she just isn't making progress with her back legs.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I'm still trying to figure out how to move forward with her. It's definitely becoming a less-than-hopeful situation. I'm still rooting for her though and I'm going to continue to offer as much help for her as I can until something changes!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe try another round of banamine for inflammation?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmmm I wonder if she just needs some energy. Is her poop normal now? I would try this stuff called dyne. I’ve used it a lot with animals that need some weight but I once had a really lazy calf, like she laid there and let the ground squirrels chew her tail off she was that lazy or dumb. Anyways I really thought she was going to end up being a goner. I started putting dyne in her milk and she finally made a turn around with having energy. It’s full of a lot of vitamins and fat and energy. I would give it a try


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I will have to see if I can get some banamine. The vet we use for emergencies wouldn't give it last time I asked. 
I can try some dyne. I hesitated to get it before because of the cost and I didn't know if it would even help. The only one I could find was a giant jug of it. I have still been drizzling Power Punch over her food once per day. She eats three times a day and it's a mix of goat feed, alfalfa, BOSS, beet shreds and calf mana. Then of course she's getting the vitamin b complex, probiotics, and red cell or lemongrass tea. She also gets various other treats like bananas, pumpkin, carrots or other veggies. She has been eating a significantly more amount of hay lately also.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she's eating well. She also get hay? Maybe ask the vet for 3 days worth of banamine. Dose is 1 cc per 100 pounds and I'm betting shes barely that right now. Maybe the vet will be more open to such a small amount.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

We've actually had her in the hay storage section of the barn. We've been filling her hay feeder, but now that she can scoot around she just goes over and helps herself to the bales of hay all day. I'll give the vet a call in the morning and ask about banamine. Hopefully she'll allow it. If I could have one wish it'd be to have a goat vet close by!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is spendy! Look on Amazon and look at the one for the dogs. It’s the SAME thing just one is labeled livestock and one dog and for some reason the dog is usually cheaper. 
I like to keep it on hand though. It’s not that I use it very often it’s just when I do use it I don’t want to wait on it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Happybleats if she can’t get the banamine what about just some aspirin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She can certainly try Aspirin but the dose is so large (one adult Aspirin per 10 pounds)


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I was able to order a smaller jug of dyne! Thank you so much for that. It didn't even cross my mind to check amazon! I do have adult aspirin, and I have animal aspirin powder as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You are very welcome! I sure hope it helps her. Start her out slowly, a few times it has cause loose stools to start with, but it really is good stuff


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Well the vet won't give meds without a farm visit. They are a mobile vet so I can't take her in either.

I did give Tabitha a dose of aspirin today. I only have a small drench thing so I had to split up the dose and after the first one she basically just drank it. Maybe next dose I'll just give to her in a bowl lol. 
For some good news...she ALMOST stood up on her own! The was able to lift herself a few inches off the ground with her front legs and the one good back leg. That back left leg is just not wanting to work right. We lifted the good leg for a few minutes to force her to stand on the other one and she did ok with that (but hated it). I also noticed that her joints were warm and slightly swollen. She has a normal temperature. Should I do a round of antibiotics just in case or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What joints are swollen? Knees or hip? Or?? Has she been CAE tested?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Its her front knees. No other joints feel too swollen. I did notice a little raw spot on the callus of her front knee also. I am not 100% sure about testing. The breeder I bought her from said they have a clean closed herd but there are no test results in the paperwork or notes she gave me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not hurt to have her tested. A quick blood draw will do it. It's best to rule it out. Swollen knees can be due to lack of movement, circulation issue too or normal arthritis.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I do want to test my whole herd for CL, CAE and Johnes. Maybe now would be a good time to do that. I was waiting to get to a point where I wasn't bringing new goats on the farm, but I think I'm probably at that point now.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

YouGoatMe said:


> I do want to test my whole herd for CL, CAE and Johnes. Maybe now would be a good time to do that. I was waiting to get to a point where I wasn't bringing new goats on the farm, but I think I'm probably at that point now.


Most the time you can draw samples in red top tubes and take or mail in chilled cooler to your state lab for free. If a vet draws it or depending on your state then their are fees involved.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Ya'll we went out for Tabitha's second PT for the day and when she saw us coming she just stood up. All on her own! It took a huge effort, and she was shaking the whole time. But there she stood! She even had her bad leg touching the ground. I could cry I'm so happy.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh how exciting!! Hopefully she will begin moving around on her own soon. Great job! 🥳 🎉


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

It's just so nice to finally see real progress!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is wonderful. Baby steps. She is pick8ng up on your train of thought. She is a fighter and she sees you are fighting along there with her. You are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my. That is great news!! So happy for you and her!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats wonderful! Keep up the GREAT Job!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

GO TABITHA!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

YES!!!!!! That’s our girl! And you cry if you want to. You deserve it. You have stuck with this girl like glue even though it was so hard on you. I’m so proud of you and send you guys. A lot of people wouldn’t have stuck it out so long.
I’m going to warn you though. Now that she is semi mobile keep a closer eye on her now. Lots of checking on. She can find her self in more stupid situations now. I had a Jersey cow that went down on me last year. Finally got her where she could walk on her own, just not super well. One night she went under a tree for some acorns and fell down with her head slightly down hill. She was dead the next morning. So just check up on her threw out the day. Goats are not overly smart about self harm to start with.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> YES!!!!!! That’s our girl! And you cry if you want to. You deserve it. You have stuck with this girl like glue even though it was so hard on you. I’m so proud of you and send you guys. A lot of people wouldn’t have stuck it out so long.
> I’m going to warn you though. Now that she is semi mobile keep a closer eye on her now. Lots of checking on. She can find her self in more stupid situations now. I had a Jersey cow that went down on me last year. Finally got her where she could walk on her own, just not super well. One night she went under a tree for some acorns and fell down with her head slightly down hill. She was dead the next morning. So just check up on her threw out the day. Goats are not overly smart about self harm to start with.


Thank you! I will definitely keep a close eye on her. After we were out there with her she was trying to crawl under the milking stand. Not the best move lol! I'm just praying we keep seeing this kind of progress!

I'm so so very grateful for all of y'all on here. I wouldn't have been able to make it this far without all the support, advice and encouragement! I'm gonna go give Tabitha a banana treat now and thank her for trying so hard!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, I am so happy! Go Tabitha! And stay safe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You Can Do It Tabitha! You go Girl! Great Goatee Parents! Yay!!!!😁👍🥰😘


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, great to hear.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

More good news! The day I've been waiting for FINALLY came. We walked outside and Tabitha was just standing up! Not sure how she did it, but she was standing when we saw her. Gave her some snacks and she stood and ate the whole time and even took a few shuffle-y steps!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats Wonderful! Keep up the great Job Tabitha!!😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! I'm so happy for you all! Hopefully she will make quick progress now that she can "exercise" by herself.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay Thabitha


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes!!!!!
I am sooo glad to hear that! Keep going, Tabitha!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Tabitha tonight?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Still improving! Today I watched her take steps and she stayed standing even while stepping to turn in a full circle to find a spot she wanted to lay down in. Then she lowered herself without falling! Previously she would just kind of start to lower herself to lay down but flop down halfway. She is starting to put weight on her back leg that she was avoiding also! All good signs!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Such good news


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm so glad she is able to move on her own. You have put so much effort and time into this doe and it is amazing to see it all pay off. Bravo to you and your commitment to her.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I'll be honest....I was running on empty and at the point where I was just desperately hoping she would either improve or get worse (I know that sounds awful). Waiting in limbo with her was so difficult. I don't know if she'll ever be up to breeding again, but that's ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I totally get that mentality. Not awful at all. We all want what's best snd when things don't move one direction..at least the other direction can get closure. Hang in there, things seem to heading in the right direction


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Glad she is doing better and better each day.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Might have to start closing the gate now!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

You are an incredible goat mama! I am so glad for you and her. Boy will you have a lot to teach others from this. I am also glad it's not one you will have to mourn the loss of and add to your list of how many have to die to learn everything you need to know.
She s beautiful standing there.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, Tabitha! 🥰 You go girl!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Look at her!!! What a wonderful sight!! Your heard work and dedication in the flesh!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I have not seen something so beautiful in such a long time! Gosh this makes me so happy!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww thats just a picture of LOVE & STRENGTH! You go Tabitha! 💝


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I have not seen something so beautiful in such a long time! Gosh this makes me so happy!!!


I'm with you and it about made me cry.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Loookkkiiiinnnggg good


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks y'all. As I said before I owe it all to y'all here for all the advice and support. Every time I see her standing there I choke up a bit. So proud of her!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay for Tabitha!!! You’ve done such a awesome job with her! ️


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh that is so exciting!!! Hurray!!🎉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🎉


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I tried to upload a video but it wasn't working so I put it on YouTube. I cried seeing her walk.not just wobbly steps but actual walking. As I'm typing this she's walking around the barn. 😭😭😭🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful! ❤


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so happy for her and you!! 🥰 💜 ❤ 😍 
You have done an amazing job!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Hopefully that one back leg keeps improving. Just makes me so very happy to see her mobile again!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What an amazing sight. Such a strong soul. Keep it up. You are all doing so well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness! That is a miracle!! I'm soooo happy for you! Tabitha is very lucky to have you as her momma. I hope she continues to recover. Keep up the amazing work. 😘💜


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful to see, what a trooper and thank God for you for being there for her. 🤗


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Test run today. Tabitha finally wandered out of the barn so we are seeing how she does in the pasture for a few hours. So far nobody has bullied her. Makes me so happy to see her with the herd again!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is so good to see!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Herd unity is really good for her emotional come back. But as you say she is not being bullied so that is wonderful


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Every time I check in on here it makes me so happy!! Gosh she has no clue just how popular she is lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

YouGoatMe said:


> Test run today. Tabitha finally wandered out of the barn so we are seeing how she does in the pasture for a few hours. So far nobody has bullied her. Makes me so happy to see her with the herd again!!
> View attachment 217141


What a wonderful sight to see!!! 🥰 All your hard hard work is paying off! Keep going Tabitha! 
So good to hear the others are accepting her, too!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I'm so happy for her! We did have some very mild head-butting eventually, but she held her own and I stepped in to make the other goat go away. We fed her separately and will probably pen her in a maternity stall overnight just as a precaution.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think those are great ideas! Until.she is strong enough, feeding and sleeping in her own space is wise.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Well we went in to close up for the night and didn't have the heart to move her. She was cuddled up with her daughter, her original herdmate and that doe's daughter. Absolutely adorable. We had a cold front come through today and my Texan goats are all acting like it's freezing at 56 degrees F. We'll do one more check tonight just to make sure everything seems ok but decided she might be needing the cuddle time for now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well as long as she has a sleep buddy..no need to worry. Sounds like rhe herd accepted her back just fine! 
Isn't Texas weather fun!lol. Should be warmer next week again 🙄


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am with your Texas goats! It dropped down to 55 today here (California) and even busting my behind getting ready for kidding I was freezing to death lol so you tell them it’s ok to be a pansy about the cold


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So glad to see her with the herd again!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Well as long as she has a sleep buddy..no need to worry. Sounds like rhe herd accepted her back just fine!
> Isn't Texas weather fun!lol. Should be warmer next week again 🙄


I've lived here most of my life and STILL never know what to expect for the weather!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful to see.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Tabitha doing?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> How is Tabitha doing?


She is still doing well! She goes out with the herd most of the time, every now and then she stays behind and rests in the barn by herself though.she still has a little limp on the one back leg that was slower to get going. She seems to be putting on weight slowly also so that is good. I might need to retire her from the breeding program, but that's ok with me. I check her feet and FAMACHA several times each week and she is holding steady! My miracle goat!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Thanks for that great report!! So good to hear!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad to hear she is doing well! I was just thinking of her today!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Such great news


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You did an amazing job with Tabitha. Thank you for not giving up on her and I am so happy ahe never gave up.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

It's fantastic to hear she's doing so well. You and your husband deserve a serious merit award for great effort and goat care. Above and beyond
It's so good that you were well matched neither your girl nor either of you were willing to give up


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Aw y'all are gonna make me cry. Thanks for sticking with me through all the ups and downs! I am still astounded that she pulled through it all. I'm not sure she'll ever be back to 100% but I will keep giving her all the support I can offer for as long as she's with us.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

They are way out across the pasture right now but you can see Tabitha on the left and her baby, Beatrix, on the right. Happily munching away!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a beautiful sight to see! You did such an amazing job.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad she is doing so good. Even if she never returns to 100% she will still be that special goat in your heart and you know she loves you and your husband dearly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I had a sad update. 
A couple of weeks ago Tabitha started showing signs of weakness again. Fecal was normal, FAMACHA still ok, temp normal. For a few days I gave her some vitamins and supplements, extra feed and all the normal stuff. She declined rapidly. FAMACHA went from good to white in a day. Over the course of 24 hours she was gone. She passed in her sleep cuddled up to the one baby she got to raise.
After she started walking again she never did get over that limp and sores kept popping up on her legs. She started losing hair in patches along her back and shoulders in her last 24 hours also. I wish I knew where I went wrong on treatment. 
I do want to thank everyone again for all the help and support as we tried to get her treated and rehabilitated. I know she felt loved.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry.  You did all you could and at least she got a few months longer than she would have. Sending hugs!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, that is sad! 😔 
Tabitha was very lucky to have you! You gave her another chance, and it sounds like she had a great time for the few months it lasted. You are a wonderful goat parent! I hope you find out what could have been going on with her. Goats can be such mysteries!
My condolences and hugs to you.
It is a comfort to know she passed quickly in her sleep, with a loved one next to her.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry. I glad though that she went peacefully with her baby. Sending hugs 💗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes there are underlying issues unseen and nothing we can do. You gave her excellent care and an extra few happy months!! ((Hugs))


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

I am so sorry you lost her. You did everything you could for her and she was loved and cared for. I'm glad it was a peaceful passing.

It really is a mystery what was wrong. I suppose only a necropsy would tell. Either way don't beat yourself up. No one could have done more for her 💕


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks y'all. I'm wondering if it turned out that it was meningeal worm all along. Or perhaps multiple illnesses that complicated diagnosis and treatment. I am at peace with it now, but it took me a few days to get there. This was a rough one. I know I'll never know definitive answers since we didn't have a necropsy done. I just couldn't bring myself to put her poor body through anything else. It was an emotional decision in the moment.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No you did nothing wrong and everything right! Happybleats is right, sometime there are things going on that we have no idea, cancer, organ failure things like that that show no signs of anything and nothing you could do. 
I am so sorry for your loss. I still stand behind what I said and you did such a wonderful job with her. You gave her more time to live. I sure wish I could say something magical to make this better for you but I can’t and I really truly am sorry for your loss. I think Tabitha touched all of us and she was defiantly loved


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> No you did nothing wrong and everything right! Happybleats is right, sometime there are things going on that we have no idea, cancer, organ failure things like that that show no signs of anything and nothing you could do.
> I am so sorry for your loss. I still stand behind what I said and you did such a wonderful job with her. You gave her more time to live. I sure wish I could say something magical to make this better for you but I can’t and I really truly am sorry for your loss. I think Tabitha touched all of us and she was defiantly loved


Thank you so much. That really means a lot to me. I do feel like there was more to the story that I'm just too inexperienced to have seen signs of. What I would give for a local goat vet!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss. Tabitha was a sweetheart. You couldnt have done more for her. Thankyou for loving her and doing all you did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

YouGoatMe said:


> Thanks y'all. I'm wondering if it turned out that it was meningeal worm all along. Or perhaps multiple illnesses that complicated diagnosis and treatment. I am at peace with it now, but it took me a few days to get there. This was a rough one. I know I'll never know definitive answers since we didn't have a necropsy done. I just couldn't bring myself to put her poor body through anything else. It was an emotional decision in the moment.


I wouldn't have been able to put my girls through that either. That's quite a tough step to take. I agree with you that it sounds like meningeal worm complicated by other issues. Such a hateful disease 😓


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You gave Tabitha the opportunity to be a mom. Even for a shorr while. She knew you cared and you fought as hard as she did.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh no I'm so sorry.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

LunaSol said:


> I am so sorry you lost her. You did everything you could for her and she was loved and cared for. I'm glad it was a peaceful passing.
> 
> It really is a mystery what was wrong. I suppose only a necropsy would tell. Either way don't beat yourself up. No one could have done more for her 💕


That's so true you did so much which most make this twice as hard. Hugs to you I know what it's like when you've done all you can do and you lose them anyway though I've never had to fight as hard as you did. So sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry you lost her. You fought so hard and took such great care of her. She was so loved and I believe she knew that. I hope your heart can heal soon. Sending you a big virtual hug!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

